# Tibra Derivatives etc.



## mazzatelli1000 (24 October 2008)

I was wondering if there is anyone who has worked at the likes of Tibra, Optiver, Liquid Capital etc to share their experience of the job and employer and possible salary ranges?

Tibra as I understand is primarily Market Maker activity, but the details on these guys websites are not very succinct.

Please PM me if you do not feel comfortable posting in public.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------

